# Hello



## toffeeca (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi all,

I am a 20 year old student living in Northern California and have just recently gotten into mouse breeding. I own two dogs, two cats, two rats, a rabbit, and two corn snakes.As well as my 13 adult mice and 19 two and three day old pinkies. I originally started breeding to feed my snakes since pinkies cost $1 each. I have had two litters born and have not culled any yet. Although I knew that I would fall in love with the mice and not want to kill the babies.

Having seen three half eaten pinkies thus far from mothers I am getting over my want to keep all the babies and I am planning on keeping only the females from these two litters so that I can have some replacement females since half of my adult females are at the end of their breeding life.

I decided to join this forum after stalking for a couple weeks and then discovering two half eaten pinkies tonight and the rest of the litter was cold. So advice would be much appreciated. I have given one mother all 19 babies and I am considering placing another female who is pregnant in to help with feedings, but I am not really sure what the best thing to do would be.

I am also not sure on my mice colors, so any help would that would be lovely. 
A female named Epsilon.
All females Theta, Iota, Kappa, and Lambda.
A male who may be sick, Mu.
Little girl, not that great of a picture, Xi
My big male, Nu.
Large female, Omicron
Even larger female, Pi.
Female who currently has all the babies, Stumpy (only has half a tail).
She was my favorite, she has tan on the bottom of her chin and rump, unfortunately she ate two of her babies today, Sigma.

I also have a more yellow orange female with brown stripes and a band of white around her stomach. And yes, I do name my mice after the Greek Alphabet. 

Nice to meet everyone!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the Forum


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Love the names!  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## toffeeca (Jun 13, 2010)

Thank you both.  This seems like a very open welcoming community.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello and welcome!

Epsilon is a sooty recessive yellow or brindle. Theta, Iota, Kappa, and Lambda are PEWs (albinos) and black self. Mu looks to be a black merle. Xi seems to be an agouti with white markings. Nu is agouti merle. Omicron is probably a brindle merle with white spots, though she could be recessive yellow merle with white spots. Pi, I'm unsure. Stumpy is another agouti merle. Sigma is a black mouse with white spotting. She almost looks Dutch.



toffeeca said:


> Thank you both.  This seems like a very open welcoming community.


Yes, it really is! I love this place!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## toffeeca (Jun 13, 2010)

Thank you for all that information Jack. I do have one question. On Sigma, the black and white girl, she has a small spot of tan on her stomach as well as the bottom half of her chin and rump are tan. So does that have a name? Or is it just extra markings on her? Or will I not know until her babies get bigger. Right now quite a few of them have dark pigment on the the top of them and light stomachs, I don't know if that is normal for pinkies though.

Thank you windyhill!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

You're very welcome! 

She's probably tan (i.e. has a yellowy-reddish belly). Often times on mice with white spotting, the white spots "cover up" most or all of the tan.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Pleased to meet you

:welcomeany


----------

